# USA Trains Centerbeam Kadee Coupler Install



## buckitrain (Feb 18, 2009)

Has anyone body mounted Kadee coupler on a USA Trains centerbeam flat car?? I am trying to install the Kadee 906 on the body of the car. Any help would be appreciated, pics do better!!!
Thanks


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I can help. I'll be installing a 907 on my Helium car which is built from a USAT centerbeam car. I'm using the 907 because of the easier mounting ability.

Pictures later tonight...

Rocky


----------



## buckitrain (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Rocky, looking forward to see/hear what you were able to come up with. I thought about gluing a shim to the bottom of the car, on the underside, to attach the coupler box to.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay...
We've been sitting for or with the grand kids.
I shot these last night. It's an easy job using Kadee 907s. Just mark the end and cut out the section down to the underframe and drill for the screws and mount. You'll want to use a smaller length screw for the one close to the end of the car or use a 4-40 machine screw and nut.





































Rocky


----------



## buckitrain (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Rocky for the update and the pics. What size hardware did you use to secure the coupler box to the underside of the car?? Did the hardware penetrate through the top of the platform of the car?
Chris


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

The screws I used were pan head #4s. The first one was a 1 inch and the 2nd further in to the middle is a 3/4 inch. These both came in Kadee coupler sets, but can be found at Lowes or homeless depot. The second screw will work for you as it goes thru the car floor and into the centerbeam. The first screw will not work for you as it goes thru the floor and will be exposed. In my case my modified car body for the Helium car covers the screw so it's not seen. I guess the best way to do this is to drill a 1/16th inch hole in place of the screw and use a older Kadee screw that is a thin diameter machine screw about an inch longwith the top part of the screw filed down flat then going down thru the car body with the nut over the coupler box. and cutting off any remaining screw past the nut. Be sure to use locktite to keep the nut from coming loose. I will try to get around to doing this myself on the 10 centerbeam cars I have. As I move forward on upgrades, I am eliminating all truck mount Kadees and going to body mounts. Hope this helps 

Rocky


----------

